# Here are some Commercial pictures



## Pierre Belarge (Feb 3, 2007)

On a snowy day to boot!!!


----------



## seo (Oct 28, 2008)

Nice pictures Pierre. It's cold here as well.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

What is 'cold'? 


It's been below zero here so long I wish I could say it's just 'cold'!


----------



## JBIRD (Mar 26, 2008)

damn that looks like hell.......It get 25 deg. here in Florida and i'm freezing.....Damn you guys have it worst


----------



## jbfan (Jan 22, 2007)

Man. We would have shut half the state down with that snow.


----------



## unionwirewoman (Sep 7, 2008)

Nice pics ! Looks like you all were having fun ! What pain in the a$$ having to form conduit when temps are below freezing ! Been there.....One question , though...do you guys tape the ends of your conduit before you fill ? That's what they taught me here , so I was just curious . Seems like you'd get some backfill (rocks , sand , etc ) in your pipes if you did'nt cover them before fill . Any info would be great....I'm still learning !


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

One of the reasons I love california. Those guys that work in that stuff are some tough dogs for sure.

~Matt


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

Man if that was here in Charlotte that job would be shut down for days. Snow flurries....Close the schools! Close the daycares! And since all that is closed nobody can go to work because their children are forced to be home so just close the whole city!


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

480sparky said:


> What is 'cold'?
> 
> 
> It's been below zero here so long I wish I could say it's just 'cold'!


I feel your pain brother. It was 49 degrees last night. Had to bring in my Orchids.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

jrannis said:


> I feel your pain brother. It was 49 degrees last night. Had to bring in my Orchids.


Subtract about 85 from that, and you'd have what we went through a couple weeks ago.


----------



## Pierre Belarge (Feb 3, 2007)

*Ice,sleet and rain*

We had a snow, ice, sleet and rain event the other day. The pictured site is now mostly ice. They have taken truck loads of soil and spread it on the icey roads, but walking around is treachorous. There are guys walking the steel, that is insane.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Pierre Belarge said:


> ... but walking around is treachorous........



















Yak Trax. Well worth the money!:thumbsup:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

480sparky said:


> Yak Trax. Well worth the money!:thumbsup:


My wife got a pair of them on clearance someplace for 5 dollars. I haven't tried them, but she says they're pretty good. She falls down easily as it is, so I'm sorta glad she got them. I'm in trouble when we get old.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> ....... I'm in trouble when we get old.


Some of us are already there, Marc! :yes:


----------



## PhatElvis (Jan 23, 2009)

Good god I cant even imagine working in that kind of weather. Around here if we get a little ice on the roads the whole town shuts down.


----------



## shunt trip (Jan 15, 2009)

*working in weather.*

Had 3 feet of snow here a week before Christmas. Its still here but settled to a foot. 20's high, singles lows, 2 days of rain in the middle. c'mon sun.
Glad to be indoors....


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

Looks like a good time,and just about every job Im on in the winter!


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

slickvic277 said:


> Looks like a good time,and just about every job Im on in the winter!


When is the last time it snowed in Philly?


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

I'd love to go work on that snowy cold site all through the winter, California summers are awful. Awful, awful. I miss getting to work at 630 am, breaking the ice that froze over the water in trench, pump out all the water, work in frozen mud, walk straight through giant puddles. Destroying the interior of your vehicle. Fun stuff. 
I don't know what is "worse" picking up frozen metal conduit and strut in the middle of winter in Michigan, or picking up scorching metal pipe and strut here in California in the middle of summer.


----------



## sparkyboys (May 3, 2009)

Pierre Belarge said:


> We had a snow, ice, sleet and rain event the other day. The pictured site is now mostly ice. They have taken truck loads of soil and spread it on the icey roads, but walking around is treachorous. There are guys walking the steel, that is insane.


working in that looks insane.

nice shoes 480.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

unionwirewoman said:


> Nice pics ! Looks like you all were having fun ! What pain in the a$$ having to form conduit when temps are below freezing ! Been there.....One question , though...do you guys tape the ends of your conduit before you fill ? That's what they taught me here , so I was just curious . Seems like you'd get some backfill (rocks , sand , etc ) in your pipes if you did'nt cover them before fill . Any info would be great....I'm still learning !


Any debris in the conduit on a job like that will get balled & brushed out. Can't really tape when it cracks off the roll in little square pieces... like toilet paper.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Our snow is still not completely gone. We get about 200 inches a year. Last winter they got a CAT 950 stuck trying to clear the site. We lost 1/2 day due to snow, we got 32" that day and they shut us down at noon and we were back at it 7am the next morning. Up here we cant take half a year off just for weather, we just tuff it out. Working in a paper mill is hard on the body, indoor near the paper machines it is about 120 degrees outdoors it was -40 and that does not count wind chill. It's rough going in and out between buildings all day. I did work in south Florida for a year I could not handle the heat of summer, give me cold anytime.
Chuck


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

drsparky said:


> Our snow is still not completely gone. We get about 200 inches a year. Last winter they got a CAT 950 stuck trying to clear the site. We lost 1/2 day due to snow, we got 32" that day and they shut us down at noon and we were back at it 7am the next morning. Up here we cant take half a year off just for weather, we just tuff it out. Working in a paper mill is hard on the body, indoor near the paper machines it is about 120 degrees outdoors it was -40 and that does not count wind chill. It's rough going in and out between buildings all day. I did work in south Florida for a year I could not handle the heat of summer, give me cold anytime.
> Chuck


Florida heat I can deal with. It's that damn insessant 120% humidity, and the faithful teaser afternoon thunderstorm that cools off 5 degrees, then back up 10 degrees and the humidity is 130%...


----------



## Jeff000 (Jun 18, 2008)

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> Any debris in the conduit on a job like that will get balled & brushed out. Can't really tape when it cracks off the roll in little square pieces... like toilet paper.


glue an end cap on before you backfill it. Then just cut it off later, makes things much easier and the cap is only a buck, avoids the cold tape issue. 
We do that even when its warm if it will be backfilled, keeps everything out of the pipe so water doesn't leak through the tape into the pipe too.


----------



## blueheels2 (Apr 22, 2009)

I Lived in Vermont for 5 years and those below zero days were awful. Guys who like that are tough as hell. When I did GC work it was the worst. Building tents around foundation forms so concrete could be poured in a warm enviro and then taking it back off after a day or 2. God that sucked!! I remember in 02, or 03 I think it went below zero in early January and did not come above 0 until sometime early February. I spent the entire time working outside. I have never been as miserable as I was at that time. Coldest I saw was about 25 below without wind chill factored in. DAMN THAT WAS COLD!!!!!


----------



## retired 7373 (Feb 28, 2009)

JBIRD said:


> damn that looks like hell.......It get 25 deg. here in Florida and i'm freezing.....Damn you guys have it worst


 
I worked in Miami Beach in 82 and it got down to 70 degrees and you guys were wearing heavy jackets to work.


----------



## Toronto Sparky (Apr 12, 2009)

-40 to +90 is normal in Toronto area.. Reeks havoc on the cars. and our hydro bills.


----------

